# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  grindal worms harvest ?

## alpine

hello, I am a new member . I keep discus and heard you killifish keepers are experts at live food cultures etc. I have some grindal worms for three weeks now and want to start feeding my baby discus . I did today for the first time and found that it is hard to pick up the worms and separate the peat moss from the worms when feeding . I figure I would rinse them a couple of times.
I though if I could put the glass , recess it and then put food on top of it I might not have to deal with the bedding material .. 
How do you all handle this ?
Thanks,
roberto.

----------


## alpine

Ok, this morning I found out my idea of putting the food on the top of the glass "Does Not Work "  :Opps:  I had to rinse the glass in hot hot water a good while to loosened up the dried up like cement powdered baby food ...
I still woul like to hear some ways you all use to collect them ..
Thanks,
roberto.

----------


## whuntley

Press a small depression with your thumb into the peat surface. 

Put the food in that hole, but barely up even with the surface of the peat. 

Lay the glass over it. 

The worms will cover the food and crawl out onto the glass, as long as it is moist under there. 

Pick up the glass, and wipe off essentially pure worms. 

Repeat at least daily to keep them reproducing. 

HTH 

Wright

----------


## Eyal

Another way:
take a small amount from he culture dirt , put in a small can of tune for example ,cover the can with net of windows , put the can in hot water after 5 minutes you will see them on the net
Hope i helped 
Eyal

----------


## XxbloodxX

mind i ask where you got the culture from?

----------


## exotic_idiot

Any reasons why do you use peat moss?

----------


## RonWill

Interesting... digging up a 8 year old thread  :Grin: 

Peat moss, coir, synthetic media, soil, etc, can be used. Just a matter of how well you understand the media and how you control it.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Hi ron, finally got my own culture. Really easy to take care of them.
Now my fishes have unlimited supply of grindal worms

----------


## Leo102

Another way:
take a small amount from he culture dirt , put in a small can of tune for example ,cover the can with net of windows , put the can in hot water after 5 minutes you will see them on the net
Hope i helped 
Eyal

----------


## kklim

> Hi ron, finally got my own culture. Really easy to take care of them.
> Now my fishes have unlimited supply of grindal worms


Hi. Was given a small culture. Have some questions I hope you can help answer. What is the best food for the worms? Tried dog food but it turned mouldy. Need to mist the soil/peat and food with water every day? I put mine in a clear disposable food container. Cut holes in the lid and filled them with filter sponge so flies can't go in.

----------

